# Intro to Healthy Eating for the Whole Family



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Following a healthy diet is the best thing you can do to preserve your health for the long term. If you have a family, you should set a good example by eating well and encourage your family to do so. Many people assume that eating healthy is difficult or time-consuming but it isn’t – it just takes a certain degree of creativity and some thoughtful planning. Keep reading to learn more!

*Tips for Eating Healthy as a Family*

If you are the primary meal-preparer for your family, you have the power to make changes to the way your family eats. Start by swapping out unhealthy cooking fats like hydrogenated vegetable oil for healthier options like coconut oil and olive oil. Next, try to cut out processed grains and refined carbohydrates in favor of whole-wheat or whole-grain options – and don’t forget about other whole grains like quinoa, brown rice, and oats. Focus on lean cuts of protein like chicken breast, fish, and seafood, limiting your family’s intake of red meats. 

In addition to making these general changes to your family’s diet, you might consider meal planning as an option. By planning your weekly meals ahead of time, you can cut down on costs and prep time. It also means that you will know each day what you’re making for dinner so you are less tempted to eat out or order in. It also gives you more control over the ingredients you use. You might even consider making extra of some meals so you can portion them out and freeze them for a healthy last-minute meal option. 

*What if Someone is a Picky Eater?*

Eating healthy is not as difficult as many people imagine, but it can be a challenge if someone in your family is a picky eater – especially if it is your partner. It won’t do you any good to try and force the issue, but there are some simple things you can do to encourage healthy eating – here are some ideas:

•	Blend fresh fruits and veggies into a tasty smoothie – this is a great way to disguise the addition of healthy ingredients while still achieving a delicious flavor.
•	Sneak veggies into traditional meal items. For example, you can stir grated zucchini into taco meat or add chopped mushrooms to burgers and casseroles.
•	Swap out processed grains for healthier options that look and taste similar – use quinoa instead of brown rice or make fried chicken with almond flour instead of white flour.
•	Start using whole-wheat or whole-grain options for bread, pasta, and other staples. You can even make them yourself and sneak in some veggies to make zucchini bread or banana bread.

In addition to following these tips, don’t be afraid to get a little creating in thinking of new ways to present healthy foods. If your picky eater refuses to eat fish, for example, try coating it in whole-wheat breadcrumbs or chopped nuts. You can also consider making some of your picky eater’s favorite foods yourself, swapping out some of the unhealthy ingredients for healthier options. They may not even notice the difference!

VS Glen Community Support


----------

